# Giddy with Excitement!!!!!



## JoceyFisch (Mar 26, 2010)

Last night I had the privilege of witnessing my 3 month old gecko shedding! It’s probably the most awesome thing I’ve ever been able to watch.. I was like a little kid!
I have added photos to my album but will attempt to put some on here in a sec!
AWESOME!!!


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2516&pictureid=26770Here's Barney about to shed


 
Just starting


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2516&pictureid=26785


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 26, 2010)

They are good pics! I'm impressed!


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 26, 2010)

It was so cool to watch! He was like a dog scratching his body along the outside of the Kombi in his tank!


----------



## bally (Mar 26, 2010)

He looks good!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 26, 2010)

That's freakin' crazy! Great photos


----------



## levis04 (Mar 26, 2010)

Well done great pics pal.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was just dumb luck catching him at the right time!


----------



## nicman72 (Mar 26, 2010)

Haha! I'd just voted for your pic of him eating his skin ('dinner time' I think) on the Calendar album. Now I can see the whole series... awesome pics. Thanks for sharing, must've been quite neat to watch. 
Nic


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2010)

The piccies are awesome!!!


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 26, 2010)

That's awesome. It never occured to me that Geckos shed their skin like snakes. It nearly makes me want some!


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 26, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> Haha! I'd just voted for your pic of him eating his skin ('dinner time' I think) on the Calendar album. Now I can see the whole series... awesome pics. Thanks for sharing, must've been quite neat to watch.
> Nic


 
It was probably one of the most awesome things I've ever watched. The photos are taken over about 40 minutes. 



> That's awesome. It never occured to me that Geckos shed their skin like snakes. It nearly makes me want some!


 
It never occured to me either until one day one of my babies was white!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow 10 out of 10 pictures very cool!


----------



## Vincey (Mar 26, 2010)

haha xD Nice avatar jocey. ^^ Very cool photos. I gotta ask, is he _actually_ eating it?


----------



## K_A_Z_Z_A (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome pics!!! He is soooo cute.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 26, 2010)

VinceFASSW said:


> haha xD Nice avatar jocey. ^^ Very cool photos. I gotta ask, is he _actually_ eating it?


 
Thanks Vince!

And yep they eat it once they are finished shedding (or while they are)!

I only found this out when we got them and they were white one night then normal the next day and there was no evidence of the skin anywhere!


----------



## Tirilia (Mar 26, 2010)

wow.... never knew they Ate their skin 

he missed a spot though!


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Mar 26, 2010)

AWWWW thats awesome  he kinda reminds me of Micheal Jackson with one glove on... its gorgeous congratulations on the pics i would have been like a little kid too if i was watching it


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 29, 2010)

LILMUMMA_69 said:


> AWWWW thats awesome  he kinda reminds me of Micheal Jackson with one glove on...


 
haha.. he really does doesn't he!


----------

